# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Winamp MP4 File Handling Memory Corruption Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Winamp MP4 File Handling Memory Corruption Vulnerability*
_Secunia Advisory: 	SA25089 	 Release Date: 	2007-05-01_ 

*Critical: 	Highly critical 
Impact:* 	System access
*Where:* 	From remote
*Solution Status: 	Unpatched* 

*Software:*	Winamp 5.x

*Description:*
Marsu has reported a vulnerability in Winamp, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.

The vulnerability is caused due to an error within the handling of MP4 files and can be exploited to cause memory corruption via a specially crafted MP4 file.

Successful exploitation allows execution of arbitrary code.

The vulnerability is reported in version 5.34. Other versions may also be affected.

*Solution:* Do not open untrusted MP4 files.

Provided and/or discovered by: Marsu
Original Advisory: http://milw0rm.com/exploits/3823

secunia.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Уязвимость при обработке MP4 файлов в Winamp*

*Программа:*  Winamp 5.34, возможно более ранние версии.

*Опасность: Высокая
Наличие эксплоита: Да

Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке MP4 файлов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного MP4 файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

URL производителя: www.winamp.com

*Решение:* Не открывайте недоверенные MP4 файлы. Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

